# Other Pets > Dogs >  HERMAGERD! Bulldog puppy is home!

## Quantum Constrictors

Hey all!

Little Lola has been home for a full day now!

Boy is she a hoot and a half lol. She is sooo hyper and fun! First night was ruff but we got over it. Unfortunately she is too young to crate train but in a week I am starting to crate train her. She has had quite a few accidents inside but its to be expected. I never get mad at her when she does. There is no point in yelling at a dog. Especially a little rolley polley wrinkle face bulldog. But she is learning to go on her training pads and after she has that concept down we will start training in the yard because I try a few times a day but she refuses to go out side yet.

Anyways here are some pictures.























Thanks for looking!

I cant wait for our future together because tis gunna be a long and fun one  :Very Happy:

----------

Bdevil73 (08-06-2012),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (08-05-2012),_Pyrate81_ (08-08-2012)

----------


## Sama

So cute! Looks like she made herself at home.

----------


## 1nstinct

so cute always wanted a eng bull but they fart to much :Surprised:

----------


## Capray

Aww!  :Very Happy:  Bulldog pupples are the best! and just look at that belly! Congradulations on your new addition, and good luck with her house training!! :Good Job:

----------


## Mike41793

Sooo jealous! 
Shes so cute!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

My wife wants a bulldog so bad..................
I really have to breed some high end morphs to trade out LOL

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-05-2012)

----------


## John1982

Cute pup!

----------


## DooLittle

She is very cute!  Make sure you don't have her on the ground outside until she has had enough rounds of vaccines!   :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KMG

> so cute always wanted a eng bull but they fart to much


Well your missing out. That is part of what makes a bulldog a bulldog! Mine can clear a room, get ready!

Super cute!

----------

_Exotic Ectotherms_ (08-05-2012)

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Yeah....their farts aren't so bad...they make up for it with personality.  Congrats to the OP!!!

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Thanks everyone!

Yah her farts are raunchy allready lol.

Shes is peeing and pooping on her training pads about 80% of the time now lol and she is really staring to settle in. Getting really hyper and playfull now and barely whining and we are actually sleeping soundly with the exception of waking up every 3 hours for pee breaks.

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

Yay for you!    :Smile: . Puppies are totally overrated, IMO.  I'd take 10 kittens over one puppy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Lol she is such a goofball i love her so much lol

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

priceless!!!!!

though I cant believe you cheated her!!!!
The point of a toy is so they can rip the stuffing out of it and make your house a mess :Cool:

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

What do you mean pit?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> What do you mean pit?


that toy laying next to her is one of those that is not stuffed right??

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Oooh ya it is but you dont see the other 19 toys on the other side of the chair lol

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

no way could we keep 19 toys....................
Meat-Loaf de-flufs them in seconds now  :ROFL:

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Lol ya right now she doesnt have much of a care for stuffed toys. She is in her chewing stage so she likes tennis balls and teething toys lol and our living room table  and everything else she can get her teeth on lol

----------


## DooLittle

> Lol she is such a goofball i love her so much lol


That's a great picture!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## camel

awwwww, she is gorgeous. Congratulations  :Very Happy:

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

So I have a problem. She is being a brat. Of course thats to be expected lol. But its making me feel bad. I feel terrible for disciplining her so much, like I only discipline with a firm NO and her name. But it feels like I am constantly saying it. Lola NO stop harassing the cat. Lola NO stop harassing the other dog. Lola NO stop chewing on the table/chair/couch/my hand/my foot/my shoes/the rug. I am starting to feel terrible for disciplining her so much and feel like she is going to start hating me.

I am going to be signing her up for puppy classes after her last set of shots.

----------


## DooLittle

Well, don't feel to bad.  If you dont set boundries now, you will have a demon later.  Puppy classes will be good.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Meat-Loaf still answers to "STOP"  :Surprised:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-12-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> Meat-Loaf still answers to "STOP"


Lol at answering to stop, also lol at his name.. :p

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Dont feel bad. You have to show her your the alpha male and in charge. Otherwise she wont see you as a owner and will see you as a pushover haha. We were strict when my dog was a puppy but she was very well behaved when she grew up. 

Well at least thats how it worked with my German Shepherd. Bulldogs brains probably work a little differently though lol.

----------


## DooLittle

Probably, German Shepherds are very intelligent.  Dont know about bulldogs.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2n

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

lol bulldogs are actually really really intelligent. Enough that they think about if they want to do what you say lol thats why they are so stubborn. 

You can even train a bulldog to do agility courses.

----------


## Mike41793

If stubborness were a sign of intelligence then i would be at Harvard Law School my friend  :ROFL:  

I wasnt implying bulldogs are stupid. Ive only met one and it was just alot different than my dog. Therefore i assume the training methods would be slightly different.

----------


## Mike41793

> Probably, German Shepherds are very intelligent. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2n


Youre damn right they are. She has everyone in my family trained very well lmao.  

"Human i have to pee, open door NOW" 
"Human im done,  let me back inside NOW"
"Human, me want treat NOW" 
"Good human, go sit back down" 

Shes pretty old now though so shes wayyy more mellow. I dont mind eing her human slave since she wont be around much longer  :Sad:

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Lola does have this one big problem that is bothering me and everyone one else. She bites/attacks your feet and if she gets near your face she goes crazy like biting the hell out of it but not in an aggressive way. Also she does the same with your hands and arms she bites hard enough to draw blood everytime.

----------


## Mike41793

Well she still has her puppy teeth so theyre gunna be sharp! 

What we did was we got a pair of like leather work gloves and used those as play rough gloves for mystic. It was a really good way for her to burn alot of energy and know when playtime was. When me/my bro/my stepdad put the gloves on she knew she was allowed to bite and scratch and play rough. (all playfully of course, its not like she was going for our throats haha). It was really cute bc eventually she would pick up the gloves and bring them over to us when she wanted to play. 

When she bites just tell her no. But when she gives kisses be sure to praise her so she knows what to do.

----------


## cschneider

Awww those pics remind me of when my little Maggie was a pup. I have two English bullies and they have such personalities. Some words of advice on the chewing, I used everything from the pet store to spray on things and nothing worked! She chewed everything from our shoes to the kitchen cabinets. When she got bigger she chewed up our countertops! We went through over 10 dog beds, even ones of the "chew proof" kong beds. She just gets blankets now lol. We did find that walking her twice a day helped a lot and I bought this stuff from the local drug store to put on things for her chewing. It was a tiny bottle of liquid for ear aches. Can't remember the name of it, but it worked a lot better than the bitter apple. 

Also they are very smart but they are overpowered by stubbornness. You have to really be a dog lover to own a bully but they are sooooo worth it. I would never own another breed. Good luck and enjoy the days she is little. My girl put on a pound a day for two weeks after we got her. Here's my babies. One right after we got her and one recent.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-12-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> Youre damn right they are. She has everyone in my family trained very well lmao.  
> 
> "Human i have to pee, open door NOW" 
> "Human im done,  let me back inside NOW"
> "Human, me want treat NOW" 
> "Good human, go sit back down" 
> 
> Shes pretty old now though so shes wayyy more mellow. I dont mind eing her human slave since she wont be around much longer


Yeah, sucks that big dogs don't live that long.  Mine is getting a gray muzzle and he's only 8.  He has definately mellowed out, he would rather be inside than out.  2 years ago, he never wanted to be inside.




> Lola does have this one big problem that is bothering me and everyone one else. She bites/attacks your feet and if she gets near your face she goes crazy like biting the hell out of it but not in an aggressive way. Also she does the same with your hands and arms she bites hard enough to draw blood everytime.


I would find her appropriate chew toys.  You want to discourage biting and chewing on you.  I know German Shepherds can be very "mouthy".  Good luck, and may your patience be with you.  Puppies are a lot of work.  I'm not looking forward to starting over when my guy goes.  Although he was never a destructive chewer and he would break down the back door before he potties in the house.  But all the training and energy, ugh, makes me tired just thinking about it.  You should consider cats, they are great......:p

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeah, sucks that big dogs don't live that long.  Mine is getting a gray muzzle and he's only 8.  He has definately mellowed out, he would rather be inside than out.  2 years ago, he never wanted to be inside.
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


my baby is 14 now  :Surprised: 

She really slowed down when she hit like 9 or 10. Bought the same age as when yours did. She sleeps like 20hours a day now. She comes outside for like 20min and doesnt even want to lay in the shade anymore. She just wants to go back inside and sleep lol.  What type of dog you have?

----------


## DooLittle

> my baby is 14 now 
> 
> She really slowed down when she hit like 9 or 10. Bought the same age as when yours did. She sleeps like 20hours a day now. She comes outside for like 20min and doesnt even want to lay in the shade anymore. She just wants to go back inside and sleep lol.  What type of dog you have?



Mike, sorry your baby is that old.  I know it will be a sad day when mine goes.  I love him, he's a momma's boy.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-12-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

****UPDATE*****

More pics!!! and she went to her first vet visit (with me) She was at 23 pounds! But that was 2 weeks ago. She goes in again for booster shots in another  2 weeks. Cant see how much she has gained again lol.

She is now in puppy training courses now too!! She finally pooped out side for the first time a few days ago! and she is starting to pee outside every time we go for a walk. We now walk twice a day but sometimes once a day but if it is once I day I try to make it about an hour walk. She is meeting tons of new puppys at her training classes and around the apartment. She is UBER social to kids,puppys, old dogs, and just about everything else lol. 

ANYWAYS! Here are teh pics!











AND THE ABSOLUTE CUTEST FOR LAST!

----------

PitOnTheProwl (09-07-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

She is just adorable. :p

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Aw I'm glad she's coming asking with her potty training. Its really awesome that you're putting her through classes... Too many ppl neglect substantial training of any sort;,at-home or in-class. Classes are great for teaching them to learn with distractions present and socializing them too. Good luck with yer babah!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

